# Rip: Rena ''rusty'' kanokogi: Women's judo advocate



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 27, 2009)

http://www.theage.com.au/world/fighter-tossed-chauvinism-aside-20091227-lg9v.html



> *Fighter tossed chauvinism aside*
> 
> December 28, 2009
> 
> ...


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 27, 2009)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/vault/article/magazine/MAG1064627/6/index.htm



> March 24, 1986
> *Rumbling With Rusty*
> 
> *  She started life as Rena Glickman, and today Brooklyn's Rusty Kanokogi is the queen of judo  *
> ...


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 27, 2009)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 27, 2009)

.


----------



## morph4me (Dec 28, 2009)

.


----------



## Master K (Dec 29, 2009)

.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Dec 29, 2009)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 29, 2009)

.


----------



## kungfu penguin (Dec 29, 2009)

truly a classic and one of the great ones... she will be missed
[full salute]


----------

